

Ask HN: Python v. Lisp? - mmhobbyist

Is there some kind of rivalry between Lisp users and Python users? Maybe it's just a generational thing, or maybe simple syntax preferences, but it seems like Lisp users complain about Python quite a bit, and vice versa.
======
agscala
Rivalries between programming languages are silly. Certain languages are
better for certain things, and these debates come from people trying to
shoehorn one language to do everything.

I haven't seen much Python vs LISP, usually it's Python vs Ruby. Python and
LISP are very different and are good for different things; it's strange that
people would get up in arms over them.

------
corydominguez
I am a physics major, so I have had a informal introduction into programming.
I started with C++ and then moved to python. Reading hackernews has perked my
interested in Lisp, and I was unaware of any conflicts between supporters of
the two languages.

